# X-rays show suspicous tumors, other issues also. Help?



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

Gunner, 10 yr. Choc Lab, is in pretty bad condition and he might be put down this week. I can't think of anything except Cancer, but I will tell everything I know and see what everybody else has to say...

This summer we took him swimming in not the cleanest river, and in the process he jumped on a rock and I thought he broke a leg but he was fine later that day. Then in October he couldn't hold his bladder anymore and it got to the point he had to be let out every hour including the night. On top of that he was growly very loudly, mostly when he went to lay down or while he was laying down. I wasn't home during that time, but I was told they ran some blood tests and he was OK except for something in his Adrenal? system being in the "red zone" and being slightly Hypothyroid. He used to have terrible yeast infections but they tested his ears and they were clean. They guessed he had a UTI gave him medication to treat that and some meds for his Thyroid. 

They said his growling went away while on the antibiotics and he went back to his normal peepee schedule. Once his UTI meds were up the growling came back, and it was still just as bad. 

Since last night Gunner had been puking so we got him some wet IAMS food. He usually eats dry food like Purina. This morning he was still at it so they took him to the vet checked his ears again and they were clean, and took an X-Ray. It showed tumors in his Lungs, Kidneys, and his enlarged Spleen. The Vet could not see into his abdomen no matter how she tried it, so there could have been more. He is on a Chicken and Rice diet, which doesn't sound balanced at all which would do more harm...but maybe that's all he can eat at the moment. He got two packets of Clavamox 375mg and more thyroid medication (Soloxine .8mg). He goes back Thursday when the same lady will be there to run more X-rays. I think its Cancer that has spread. I also considered Foxtails which would explain the lungs at least, but I'm not sure if there is any in around ATL, GA. Does anybody have any ideas or help?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Caitlin Beaumont said:


> Gunner, 10 yr. Choc Lab, is in pretty bad condition and he might be put down this week. I can't think of anything except Cancer, but I will tell everything I know and see what everybody else has to say...
> 
> This summer we took him swimming in not the cleanest river, and in the process he jumped on a rock and I thought he broke a leg but he was fine later that day. Then in October he couldn't hold his bladder anymore and it got to the point he had to be let out every hour including the night. On top of that he was growly very loudly, mostly when he went to lay down or while he was laying down. I wasn't home during that time, but I was told they ran some blood tests and he was OK except for something in his Adrenal? system being in the "red zone" and being slightly Hypothyroid. He used to have terrible yeast infections but they tested his ears and they were clean. They guessed he had a UTI gave him medication to treat that and some meds for his Thyroid.
> 
> ...


Idea I have is not one you want to hear I am sure.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

I've honestly been expecting his passing there past weeks because of how sick he is. I'm sad but will be more relived than anything that he will finally feel better when that day comes. If you got any ideas bad or not I don't mind hearing it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Caitlin Beaumont said:


> Gunner, 10 yr. Choc Lab, is in pretty bad condition and he might be put down this week. I can't think of anything except Cancer, but I will tell everything I know and see what everybody else has to say...
> 
> This summer we took him swimming in not the cleanest river, and in the process he jumped on a rock and I thought he broke a leg but he was fine later that day. Then in October he couldn't hold his bladder anymore and it got to the point he had to be let out every hour including the night. On top of that he was growly very loudly, mostly when he went to lay down or while he was laying down. I wasn't home during that time, but I was told they ran some blood tests and he was OK except for something in his Adrenal? system being in the "red zone" and being slightly Hypothyroid. He used to have terrible yeast infections but they tested his ears and they were clean. They guessed he had a UTI gave him medication to treat that and some meds for his Thyroid.
> 
> ...


No ideas or help to offer... All I can say is look at your dog and see if he is still willing to undergo whatever you would like to try at the veterinarian. If you think he is not in for it anymore then make the smart choice and save him from more suffering. Sometimes in our eagerness to save our friends we go to far. If he is in discomfort and growling a lot out of pain I would not even wait till thursday to be honest, but that is a personal choice based on experiances with my own dog and her fight with cancer. I hope things improve for your dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would not wait for him to pass, I would already be posting about my loss.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

I feel terrible for all his suffering. I am also very pissed at the Vet and my parents for getting robbed of their money when obviously whatever he has is probably fatal. They prescribed a months worth of medication...Really? His very mild hypothyroidism should be everybodys last worries...He is about to f***ing die. What greedy Vets. My Mom wants to keep him here until Thursday to have a few days of Goodbyes. He's up on all sorts of meds to make him feel "better" but he isn't honestly...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If your Mom is calling the shots with the vet, then you need to speak to your Mom. Sometimes all a vet can do is what the paying client allows them to do. 

You've been seeing the signs since October. Look into his eyes, look into your heart and decide whether what you and your Mom are putting him through is worth it. How much input do you have on this decision? What is the Vet telling you? Are they telling you there is hope? 

What you write makes me think that his time is up. As painful as that may be for you, the last and final kindness we can do for the animals we love is to call it a day for them when they are suffering. You know your dog better than any vet. Be brave, think of your dog above yourself.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I made my vet promise me that we would not "Do anything it takes" to make my dogs last a few more days. Because he's such a softie he's not quick to suggest the final offer. But your dog seems to be at the end of a very painful and fatal condition. 
Two of my female dogs had about the same symptoms and same problem.
Puking, peeing on the floor, lack of eating, acting like they were in pain. After trying a few simple things i told the vet "it's time." I do not want my animals to suffer. The fact that whey were showing such symptoms was plenty enough warning things were going down hill quickly.

I didn't X-ray Ivy, but her bloodwork pointed to liver cancer.
I did x-ray Gladys her daughter and her bloodwork was wack and she has a huge musk melon sized lump on either her spleen or liver. 
They are both out back with the rest of my dogs forever.

I think you need to think about letting him go while he still has something of himself left.
Do not make him suffer for 1 or 2 more days of what? Pain and drugs? Not worth it.
Be his friend, send him to the rainbow bridge.

I'm very sorry that he's taken a turn at this time of the year but you and your family have a difficult choice to make.
Remember him lovely
If you have any question feel free to ask, i worked at a vet office for 8 years. I've seen many a client go through this.
Karen


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Xrays only ? no ultrasound ?

ime, a UT can help diagnose tumors much better than an Xray if a biopsy can't be taken

when a dog stops eating it will starve and that is not a good way to see it die
- pain and suffering is not easy to see or measure in a dog
- focus on the tumors. i suspect they were there before any accident while it was out and about 

some good guidance has been given here
sorry to hear about this


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When the dog can no longer function properly and gets no enjoyment out of life then it's time. 
I held on to long with a dog some yrs ago and I wont put one through that again just because of my sentimentality.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

unfortunately I am the go to guy for taking dogs in for their final vet visit, in my circle of friends and family.

I put 5 dogs, 2 cats, and an iguana, down this year, none belonged to me.

I do this because people sometimes CANT do the right thing themselves.

It is very emotional for most people, and sometimes emotions cloud your judgement..

I am going tomorrow to Chicago to help a friend pick up a 12 year old cat , with health problems that she is adopting for some reason.. so I imagine I will be with him when he goes too...

its a little morbid when I think about it, but I just know Ill be there when many of the animals I know reach their final day..In a strange way I feel better when I do this for people, and their pets.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

Update: Gunner is not in pain at the moment no more growling...The antibiotics they gave him once he got home kicked in and helped his inflammation from the tumors, probably Cancer. He isn't puking anymore either he has ate plenty of food. It is hard because now he looks good, acts fine, went for a walk....is wagging his tail and playing but it's only temporary. It's hard for everyone to accept that hes got to go but I think we will be ready Thursday. My Mom wants confirmation its Cancer so we may do the Ultrasound if that can help diagnose tomorrow before he goes to doggie heaven, so she can feel better about it. What a crappy Christmas.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

Wow Joby, That's nice of you. I honestly don't know if I can be in the same room as him...It's going to be hard.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

UT will NOT "confirm" cancer, as you should already know
- but it will give you a better picture/video of what is going on, IF the vet has any skill, and it can be seen real time. i would not be impressed with a vet who would not suggest that after shooting an Xray
- and it is not an expensive mega buck procedure


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

It is a really nice thing to have a vet who will make that final vet visit a house call. When our old lab/Shepherd got to the end of his comfortable days this past February, the vet came and helped with the transition. The dog was calm on his big dogbed in the warm kitchen, and he just slipped into the endless sleep with the help of a needle, while my kids and I petted him. We all knew it was for the best and it was a gentle, easy way for him to go. I wish the same peaceful passing for your dog. I wish you and your family calm strength in the change.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Caitlin Beaumont said:


> Gunner, 10 yr. Choc Lab, is in pretty bad condition and he might be put down this week. I can't think of anything except Cancer, but I will tell everything I know and see what everybody else has to say...
> 
> This summer we took him swimming in not the cleanest river, and in the process he jumped on a rock and I thought he broke a leg but he was fine later that day. Then in October he couldn't hold his bladder anymore and it got to the point he had to be let out every hour including the night. On top of that he was growly very loudly, mostly when he went to lay down or while he was laying down. I wasn't home during that time, but I was told they ran some blood tests and he was OK except for something in his Adrenal? system being in the "red zone" and being slightly Hypothyroid. He used to have terrible yeast infections but they tested his ears and they were clean. They guessed he had a UTI gave him medication to treat that and some meds for his Thyroid.
> 
> ...


_
"It showed tumors in his Lungs, Kidneys, and his enlarged Spleen."_


If this were my dog, I'd be giving him the blessing of an end to suffering. There isn't much in the way of prolonged or invasive procedures that I'd make a dog of this age go through. JMO. 

Some dogs whine with relentless pain, and some growl. 

I almost always have a couple of adopted seniors in my pack and so have had more deaths in my pack over the decades than I want to remember.

One of the things I learned years ago was what a gift a peaceful passing can be, instead of death as an end to prolonged and increasing misery.

I'm so sorry you are facing this. Nothing makes it easy. But putting aside our own loss and pain to think only of the dog will give you a measure of peace, I believe.


All just my opinion, of course. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> unfortunately I am the go to guy for taking dogs in for their final vet visit, in my circle of friends and family.
> 
> I put 5 dogs, 2 cats, and an iguana, down this year, none belonged to me.
> 
> ...


I have accompanied a couple, while the owners waiting, sobbing, in the car. It's not morbid. It's a huge gift that you give, Joby.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

with a fool's absolute certainty i can assure you that you will feel better for doing what is best for your dog and not making him suffer any longer. this is not something you can easily see in a cloud of grief and want and broken heartedness but later you come to understand that it was the right thing to do. it will hurt to concede, it may feel like giving up on him, but IT IS NOT. he loves you and trusts you to take care of him and sometimes taking the very best care of him means ending the ruse of meds and rationalized delays and helping him not to hurt anymore. i swear i do not give this lightly, because putting down the dogs i have known and loved when their times came still prompts me to cry sometimes, but i have the very best memories of them for consolation, and i know i always took the very best care of them that i could.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a fungus that dogs can get in Georgia called pythiosis that can look like tumors on xray...I'd have the vet check into that ASAP..it is transmitted in stagnant water

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=345


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> It is a really nice thing to have a vet who will make that final vet visit a house call. When our old lab/Shepherd got to the end of his comfortable days this past February, the vet came and helped with the transition. The dog was calm on his big dogbed in the warm kitchen, and he just slipped into the endless sleep with the help of a needle, while my kids and I petted him. We all knew it was for the best and it was a gentle, easy way for him to go. I wish the same peaceful passing for your dog. I wish you and your family calm strength in the change.


I want to ask for a house call even though we will be at the vet. All of us petting him while he has his "babies" laying on the couch. I would like him to be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> There is a fungus that dogs can get in Georgia called pythiosis that can look like tumors on xray...I'd have the vet check into that ASAP..it is transmitted in stagnant water
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=345



I don't think Gunner has that, but I will still ask the Vet. The water was nasty enough for me to get sick.


----------

